# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Gjuha shqipe po vritet pa mëshirshëm! A po shkojmë drejt humbjes së gjuhës?

## projekti21_dk

Para se ta hapja këtë temë më kapi siklet. E di që është temë e ndjeshme, e di që do ketë, ndoshta, edhe shumë kundërthënie...
Më falni se derisa po shruaj jam duke ndjekur një emisin nga RTK-ja, ku një udhëheqës programi- mjeran ( Matufi a Matoshi a s'di si quhej), ka gjetur edhe nja 4 mjeranë të tjerë dhe po bisedojnë për gjuhën shqipe!! O, Zot ruana! 
Ata që e kanë ndjekur le të flasin, se unë nuk po mundem se po frikësohem mos po eksplodoj, vetëm në mendje po më shkojnë këto gjera:
* Flamurin na e bënë një pelenë fëmijësh ( bile, ju lutëm më falni në shprehje sa herë e shoh këtë flamur më duket si një pelenë fëmijësh e dhjerë!!)
*Hymnin ( cka s'ka askund në botë himn pa tekst )......
* Tash, me siguri dora e huaj, me ndihmën e dorës sonë të zgjatur  po na e vrasin edhe gjuhën....

A si thonë këtij *kosovarizëm* ( flamur tjetër, himn tjetër, gjuhë tjetër)!!

A s'po realizohet qëllimi i Serbisë, kur thoshte për shqiptarët që jetojnë në Shqipëri " oni su albanci " ( ata janë "shqiptar"(albanci) , ndërsa "vi ste shiftari"- ju jeni "shiftar".

Ku është Bashkimi Kombëtar!!

Më falni se jam me nerva. Një ditë kur të jem më i qetë do të jap edhe të dhëna të tjera.

----------


## Jack Watson

ka ndonje video ne youtube nga emisioni?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

> ka ndonje video ne youtube nga emisioni?



sonte u dha, o Jack Watson. Dhe jam me nerva të ngritura, por esanca është në ato pak fjalë që thashë: të virtet gjuha shqipe, të shuhet atdhedashuria ndërshqiptare. Ky është synimi i shkijeve dhe më vjen plasje pse është duke u realizuar kjo!!

----------


## puroshkodran

ne ç'kuptim e "vrane" gjuhen adem? flitnin me shume fjale te huaja?

----------


## darwin

Edhe në Shqipëri nuk është më e mirë gjendja, përçudnimi i gjuhës shqipe ka marrë nivele galopante, madje nga media elektronike dhe e shkruar _(ose më mirë kështu e mendoj, ngaqë rrallë herë ndodh që i shikoj/lexoj/dëgjoj)_ vë re të njëjtat premisa për tu "modernizuar". Dialektet do të ekzistojnë gjithmonë, mirëpo në institucionet mediatike të ketë "patrullim" ligjor, për redaktorët e lajmeve, spikerat, gazetarët ose të gjithë kanibalë anti-shqip të cilët marrin frymë. U gabua, falje. U përsërit shkelja gjuhësore gjobë që të të fluturojë mendja, herën tjetër vërejtje për tu flakur në rrugë.

Për të mos shkuar më larg se mu kujtua rasti i presidentit të Shqipërisë (simboli i bashkimit rajonal të shqiptarëve të Shqipërisë), i cili një në 4 fjalë e ka në italisht, si duket vallë nga njohuria më e thellë e kësaj gjuhe se e asaj që i përket, pra gjuhës shqipe.

Në lidhje me shqetësimin tënd, kam idenë se Fajin KRYESOR e kanë Akademia e Shkencave dhe Ministria e Arsimit e Shqipërisë, të cilat nuk përpilojnë një program mësimor të unifikuar mes të "dy shteteve tona" por flenë, marrin rrogën dhe i rëndojnë kot kësaj toke. 

ademgashi_dk, ti je bërë nervoz sot? Unë kam disa vite.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> ne ç'kuptim e "vrane" gjuhen adem? flitnin me shume fjale te huaja?


O shkodran vëllai, faktikisht flitnin kundër gjuhës standarde ( të vetmën gjë të bukur e kombëtare, pas Kongresit të Manastrit, që kanë bërë shqiptarët), po edhe "gegënisht" flitnin keq!
Mos të flasim për gjuhën standarde se është folur kaq shumë për të dhe besoj se janë hapur shumë tema në lidhje me këtë, por mua sa herë flasin kosovarët kundër gjuhës standarde në mendje më vie ajo që kanë thënë shkijetë "oni su albanci", ndërsa "vi ste shiftari"! Mua këtu më dhemb!
Dhe janë këto tri elementet që i zura në gojë më sipër që cojnë drejt ndarjes dhe krijimit të dickaje artificiale!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Edhe në Shqipëri nuk është më e mirë gjendja, përçudnimi i gjuhës shqipe ka marrë nivele galopante, madje nga media elektronike dhe e shkruar _(ose më mirë kështu e mendoj, ngaqë rrallë herë ndodh që i shikoj/lexoj/dëgjoj)_ vë re të njëjtat premisa për tu "modernizuar". Dialektet do të ekzistojnë gjithmonë, mirëpo në institucionet mediatike të ketë "patrullim" ligjor, për redaktorët e lajmeve, spikerat, gazetarët ose të gjithë kanibalë anti-shqip të cilët marrin frymë. U gabua, falje. U përsërit shkelja gjuhësore gjobë që të të fluturojë mendja, herën tjetër vërejtje për tu flakur në rrugë.
> 
> Për të mos shkuar më larg se mu kujtua rasti i presidentit të Shqipërisë (simboli i bashkimit rajonal të shqiptarëve të Shqipërisë), i cili një në 4 fjalë e ka në italisht, si duket vallë nga njohuria më e thellë e kësaj gjuhe se e asaj që i përket, pra gjuhës shqipe.
> 
> Në lidhje me shqetësimin tënd, kam idenë se Fajin KRYESOR e kanë Akademia e Shkencave dhe Ministria e Arsimit e Shqipërisë, të cilat nuk përpilojnë një program mësimor të unifikuar mes të "dy shteteve tona" por flenë, marrin rrogën dhe i rëndojnë kot kësaj toke. 
> 
> ademgashi_dk, ti je bërë nervoz sot? Unë kam disa vite.


Të kuptoj për shqtësimin o darwin vëllai. Sa për këtë që thua:"ti je bërë nervoz sot? Unë kam disa vite", sonte unë u xhindosa fare!!

----------


## darwin

```
ftp://82.114.77.27/pub/2009/rubikon/rubikon090409.wmv
```

----------


## alibaba

> Në lidhje me shqetësimin tënd, kam idenë se Fajin KRYESOR e kanë Akademia e Shkencave dhe Ministria e Arsimit e Shqipërisë, të cilat nuk përpilojnë një program mësimor të unifikuar mes të "dy shteteve tona" por flenë, marrin rrogën dhe i rëndojnë kot kësaj toke.


Jo, jo.

Krejt tjetërkun asht puna Darvin. Pedofilët perëndimorë janë instalue ktu për me shkombtarizue edhe de-shqiptarizue Kosovën. Prej si kan ardh kit politik e kan njek. Çifta t'Ardian Klosit ka sa dush edhe knej kufini.

Halil Matoshi asht edhe ma i zi se Ardian Klosi. Asht tip i neveritshëm, i pallogjikshëm, shumë njerëz e kanë kundërshtu edhe ai apet i ka grah me kryet vet, tuj mos hek dorë prej budallakinav tveta.

Politika e pedofilëve perëndimorë konsiston në këto pika:

1. Degradim i UÇK-së
2. Varfërim i çdo individi/familje që ka marrë pjesë në luftë
3. Degradim i identitetit shqiptar
4. Krijim i identitetit kosovar
5. Ulje e natalitetit përmes politikave të caktuara, ndonëse gratë tona edhe ato që punojnë në administratë po lindin për çdo vit, (si për inat të tyre)
6. Shtimi i numrit të serbëve përmes "kthimit të qëndrueshëm"
7. Karakterizimi i Kosovës si shtet multietnik, dhe funksionimi si shtet duke u nisur nga kjo premisë.

Mendoj që Shteti i Kosovës u krijua, Gjuha Kosovare u krijua, Kombi kosovar u krijua, tash u ka mbetur vetëm që të kërkojnë privilegje, meqenëse janë minoritet.

----------


## flory80

> Jo, jo.
> 
> Krejt tjetërkun asht puna Darvin. Pedofilët perëndimorë janë instalue ktu për me shkombtarizue edhe de-shqiptarizue Kosovën. Prej si kan ardh kit politik e kan njek. Çifta t'Ardian Klosit ka sa dush edhe knej kufini.
> 
> Halil Matoshi asht edhe ma i zi se Ardian Klosi. Asht tip i neveritshëm, i pallogjikshëm, shumë njerëz e kanë kundërshtu edhe ai apet i ka grah me kryet vet, tuj mos hek dorë prej budallakinav tveta.
> 
> Politika e pedofilëve perëndimorë konsiston në këto pika:
> 
> 1. Degradim i UÇK-së
> ...


Nuk do ti shtoja asnjë presje kësaj që keni thënë ju, sepse ndërkombëtarët po mundohen të krijojnë një Shtet Kosovar, që të jetë sa më pak i lidhur me Shqipërinë, dhe për këtë atyre u duhet të vënë në zbatim Ç'shqiptarizimin e Shqiptarëve të Kosovës dhe ngritjen e kultit të Kosovarit Multi-Etnik.
Dy qeverritë e dy shteteve Shqiptare, duhet të përpilojnë menjëherë strategji mbrojtëse ndaj këtyre planeve dhe ti vendosin në zbatim me brezat e rinj, pasi në qoftë se krijohet një hendek tani që Kosova është shtet më vete, atëherë kjo mund të jetë e pariparueshme më vonë.
Por unë jam shumë optimist pasi me kënaqësi e deklaroj këtu se fëmijët Shqiptarë nga Kosova, e flasin gjuhën Standarte më mirë se shumë antarë këtu, që janë lindur e rritur në mes të Tiranës, dhe kjo ma ngroh shpirtin.

----------


## alibaba

> Por unë jam shumë optimist pasi me kënaqësi e deklaroj këtu se fëmijët Shqiptarë nga Kosova, e flasin gjuhën Standarte më mirë se shumë antarë këtu, që janë lindur e rritur në mes të Tiranës, dhe kjo ma ngroh shpirtin.


Janë disa gjëra që juve andej do iu dukeshin çudi po t'i dinit, për shkak të mosinformimit rreth këtyre gjërave.

Psh, në Kosovë kur dikush përmend emrin "shqiptar" në bisedë e sipër, atëherë e ka fjalën pikërisht për "kosovar", ose mund të çuditesh se fëmijtë këtu, të cilët nuk njohin mirë këngëtarët nuk e dinë cili këngëtar është nga Kosova cili nga Shqipëria që më ka ndodhur dhe mua kur kisha të bëjë me këngëtarë të rinj të posa rekrutuar. Ose do iu dukej çudi që një lajm nga Mitrovica veriore zgjon të njëjtin interes sikurse një lajm nga Himara. Ose mund t'iu duket çudi që një "kosovar" ka vizituar Pejën dy herë, ndërsa Tiranën dhjetë herë etj etj.

Populli jonë është i shenjtë, Klasa politike është e qelbur, sepse pushtuesit kanë kultivuar egjër në grurin tonë.

----------


## alibaba

> Kodi:
> ftp://82.114.77.27/pub/2009/rubikon/rubikon090409.wmv


Shumë emision interesant.

Kam dek tuj kesh me Halil Zezën, krejt lopë asht i shkreti. Hahahaha

----------


## xani1

Pajtohem me z. Adem. Këto nuk bëhen edhe pa plan. Serbia nuk kursen para të fut përçarje ndër shqiptarë që tashmë nuk kanë kufi në mes. Flamur, himn e kushtetutë na i solli kumbara Ahtisaar dhe ne i pranuam që të mos i lëndojmë një grusht serbësh që po jetojnë në Kosovë, si të ishin diku në Rashkë a në Nish.
Gjuhës (jo vetëm në Kosovë, por as në Shqipëri) nuk po i kushtohet kujdes i duhur. I keni dëgjuar si flasin politikanët, VIP-at e besa edhe disa  gazetarë e moderatorë në media. 
Unë kam një epigram lidhur me këtë:

Më vjen të vjell
Kur i dëgjoj të mjerët
Kur lexojnë referatet
Që ua shkruajnë të tjerët.

----------


## shkodra13

Po flamurin e Rugoves me shqiponjen dykrenore kush e dogji ne shesh?

----------


## katjushka

gjuhen shqipe po e vrasin vete shqiptaret
jetoj prej vitesh ne greqi dhe me ben pershtypje se te gjithe shqiptaret nuk u flasin femijeve shqip
bile arrijne deri aty sa edhe ne bisedat ndermjet tyre flasin  greqisht 
kur i pys ndonjehere perse flisni greqisht me thone se e kemi me te lehte.
zakonisht kjo eshte e theksuar tek femrat 
jam i mendimit se gjuha shqipe me teper po greqizohet se sa kosovarizohet sic thuhet edhe ne teme

----------


## kiniku

> Ku është Bashkimi Kombëtar!!


Eh, xhaxhi Ademi, bashkimi kombtar nuk realizohet duke u thirrur ne patriotizem e nacionalizem e duke klithur e cirur "duam bashkim kombtar" (nuk e kam fjalen per ju) apo duke bertitur "UCK". 

Bashkimi kombtar nuk realizohet me Hashima, Ramusha e Jakupa. Per bashkim kombtar mund te themi se me shume ka bere Digit Albi sesa gjithe keta politikan te dal nga lufta s'bashku.  

Sa i perket gjuhes, ketu nuk kane faj as Serbet, Kroatet, Amerikanet, Somalezet apo fajtoret tjere "kujdestar", UNMIK, EULEX, ICO, RAIFAISSEN BANK, WHO WWW, CCC, SS, KK,  apo kushdo qofte, te cilet "fajsohen" per cdo gje qe nuk funkcionon ne Kosove.  Fajet i kemi ne. Profesorat tona. Mesuesit. Politkanet. Prinderit. Mungesa e nje abetare e nje planprogrami uniform.

----------


## mendimi

Sa lexova une po gjykohet debati, epo une mendoj se debati pavaresisht i mire apo i keq nuk duhet te gjykohet. Pikerisht mungesa e debatit sjell keto probleme si kosovarizem etj.
Problemet nese injorohen nuk largohen siq nuk i largon armiqte Struci duke futur koken ne rere.
Pra standardi 72 meqe ra fjala duhet te sherbeje si baze per avancimin e metejshem te shqipes, dhe jo te sherbej si barriere per integrimet mbareshqiptare.

Ndarjes mes shqiptareve po i kontribuojne pikerisht ata pseudo intelektual te akademive te shkencave te Kosoves e Shqiperise te cilet deshirojne qe kete standard te mos e modifikojne, pavaresisht nese e kerkon koha apo jo. Ska gjuhe ne bote qe nuk ndryshohet gradualisht dhe vet mos mbajtja e ndonje kongresi qe rreth 40 vjet per gjuhen flet shume per gjendjen e mjerueshme te gjuhes. Ka ardhur puna deri aty qe secili moderator televizioni te krijoj dialektin e tij dhe te vleresoj cilat fjale ti perdore e cilat jo.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Sa lexova une po gjykohet debati, epo une mendoj se debati pavaresisht i mire apo i keq nuk duhet te gjykohet. Pikerisht mungesa e debatit sjell keto probleme si kosovarizem etj.
> Problemet nese injorohen nuk largohen siq nuk i largon armiqte Struci duke futur koken ne rere.
> Pra standardi 72 meqe ra fjala duhet te sherbeje si baze per avancimin e metejshem te shqipes, dhe jo te sherbej si barriere per integrimet mbareshqiptare.
> 
> Ndarjes mes shqiptareve po i kontribuojne pikerisht ata pseudo intelektual te akademive te shkencave te Kosoves e Shqiperise te cilet deshirojne qe kete standard te mos e modifikojne, pavaresisht nese e kerkon koha apo jo. Ska gjuhe ne bote qe nuk ndryshohet gradualisht dhe vet mos mbajtja e ndonje kongresi qe rreth 40 vjet per gjuhen flet shume per gjendjen e mjerueshme te gjuhes. Ka ardhur puna deri aty qe secili moderator televizioni te krijoj dialektin e tij dhe te vleresoj cilat fjale ti perdore e cilat jo.


I dashur "mendimi" ( jam pak i zënë se nga puna po shkruaj). Nuk po gjykohet debati, por po gjykohet propaganda. 
Në këtë emision nuk kishte debat, kishte vetëm propagandë. Sepse ky farë gazetaruci "Tërrtoshi", kishte marrë edhe nja tre a katër langoj, si puna e vet dhe flitnin kundër gjuhës, bile kishin gjetur edhe një shkodran mjeran!
Sa të mejrë dukeshin!!
Nga një video që kishte sjellë një forumist, pashë se ky farë "tërrtoshi" e tha haptazi: "Unë krenohem që jam kosovar" ( kupto jo nga aspekti regjional, që është normal, por nga aspekti i kësaj krijesës atrificiale që dalëngadalë po lëshon rrënjë dhe kam frikë se po realizohet: Paramendo në një të ardhme, si produkt i kësaj, në dokumentet e identifikimit do të na shkruajë: nacionaliteti- kosovar!!)
O zot shpëtona!

----------


## martini1984

> Nuk do ti shtoja asnjë presje kësaj që keni thënë ju, sepse ndërkombëtarët po mundohen të krijojnë një Shtet Kosovar, që të jetë sa më pak i lidhur me Shqipërinë, dhe për këtë atyre u duhet të vënë në zbatim Ç'shqiptarizimin e Shqiptarëve të Kosovës dhe ngritjen e kultit të Kosovarit Multi-Etnik.
> Dy qeverritë e dy shteteve Shqiptare, duhet të përpilojnë menjëherë strategji mbrojtëse ndaj këtyre planeve dhe ti vendosin në zbatim me brezat e rinj, pasi në qoftë se krijohet një hendek tani që Kosova është shtet më vete, atëherë kjo mund të jetë e pariparueshme më vonë.
> Por unë jam shumë optimist pasi me kënaqësi e deklaroj këtu se fëmijët Shqiptarë nga Kosova, e flasin gjuhën Standarte më mirë se shumë antarë këtu, që janë lindur e rritur në mes të Tiranës, dhe kjo ma ngroh shpirtin.


Pikerisht e kunderta!Sepse n.q.se Kosova nuk krijohet si Shtet apo njihet si Shtet,atehere do quhet gjithmone pjese autoktone e Serbise(se kam idene kur eshte, mbaron apo ka filluar gjyqi).Por kjo pune ka marre fund(pra SHTET)sepse PEDOFILEVE perendimore ju intereson pikerisht kjo,perse pyesni pedofilet!Sa per gjuhen shqipe: me behet absolutisht edhe mua qejfi,qe STANDARTE gjuhe nuk u mesoka vetem ne Shkoder,Durres,Vlore,Gjirokaster apo Tirane por edhe ne troje te tjera shiptare,nga Kosova apo Shqiperia s'ka pik rendesie sepse kemi te njejtat zakone,tradita,gjuhen pikerisht apo dokrra.....
Shendet.

----------


## alibaba

Halil Matoshi fliste për "Nacionalizëm etatist" dhe kundër "Nacionalizmit etnik".

Por ç'është ky nacionalizmi etatist? Ky nuk është fare nacionalizëm, më mirë të quhet etatizëm, pastaj shkombëtarizim, de-shqiptarizim. Paramendoni çfarë idiotësie, kishte marrë ca letra ku i kishte të shkruara teoritë se çfarë është kombi, dhe në bazë të atyre teorive i ka krisur në mendje të krijojë kombin kosovar.

Ne si shqiptarë, historikisht ekzistojmë, historikisht jemi shqiptarë dhe historikisht jemi krijuar si komb. Ne nuk mund të marrim një teori të një shkencëtari anglez a francez a çfarëdoqoftë që na tregon se çfarë është kombi, dhe në bazë të asaj teorie të krijojmë ne një komb. Me këtë logjikë ndodh që një shkencëtar e shpik teorinë sipas së cilës kombi është bashkësi e profesionit dhe pastaj "mule o bujq të krijojmë kombin tonë", ose del një shkencëtar që shpik teorinë sipas së cilës kombi është bashkësi e fesë, bindjeve politike etj. 

Ne nuk mund të vemi pas teorive që shpikin individë të ndryshëm nëpër Europë dhe Amerikë e që nuk kanë lidhje me realitetin tonë dhe me historinë tonë. Ne tashmë jemi krijuar si komb, ajo që na mungon është shteti i bashkuar, një fole e përbashkët për të gjithë shqiptarët.

Halil Matoshi me kompani duan të krijojnë komb duke u bazuar në shtet. Po sikur të mos ishte Kosova shtet, sikur të ishim nën Serbi, a do të thoshte Halil Matoshi se "po rritet nacionalizmi etatist serb", ngaqë kur identifikohesh sipas shtetit kështu i bie. Ose me këtë logjikë, në Preshevë nuk ka shqiptarë por serbë, në Mal të Zi nuk ka shqiptarë por malazezë, në Maqedoni nuk ka shqiptarë por Maqedonë.

Veç tjerash, krijimi i Republikës së Kosovës, e aq më pak krijimi i kombit kosovar asnjëherë nuk ka qenë ideal i askujt, askush nuk ka luftuar për këto dy koncepte të shpikura nga pedofilët europianë. Shqiptarët si komb kanë luftuar për çlirim nga sunduesit sllavë, dhe për bashkim kombëtar.

Si mund të krijosh komb sipas kufijve që të caktoi Jugosllavia komuniste?

Më e çuditshmja është se nuk e ekziston as nevoja më e vogël që të krijohet një komb i ri në Kosovë, apo që të krijohet kombi kosovar. Dhe debila si këta flasin e bërtasin e pëllasin me "gëzim" për rritjen e "nacionalizmit etatist kosovar", thua ti se flasin për një gjë që na paska munguar me shekuj.

Një pikë tjetër e rëndësishme të shqyrtohet është moskokëqarja për shqiptarët tjerë. Kompania e matoshëve duket sikur thotë: "ne u çliruam, kemi shtetin tonë, për shqiptarë e trojeve tjera nuk mërzitemi".

----------

